# OMG!!!! Success!!!!



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!

Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Round of Applause!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your excitement is wonderful! Congrats on conquering those DPN's. :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

GREAT WORK. Remember that fear is just 'false evidence appearing real' Now you have to learn how to do the 'i-cord' for this you just cast on stitches to the dpn, say 5 (can be more or less) then knit across, DO NOT TURN, slide the knitting to the opp-end of what you just finished. Leave the yarn where it was and just bring it around the back and start knitting again. Keep doing this for a while. (I tend to pull the working yarn tight ever now and again.)Once you have the length you want just cut a long tail and thread through a needle and pick up all the stitches. Pull them tight and there you go..


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Applause, applause, applause!!!!


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW!!! Thanks for all the nice words of encouragement!!! What an amazing group of people!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations! This will open many more avenues of knitting for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Go girl!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Dance!!!!!!! I have been so inspired by many of the KP'ers to knit hats... this is my next project as soon as I finish the blanket I'm making for my nephew. You're success has given me the courage to knit a hat in the round instead of flat/seam. Thanks


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

flockie said:


> Happy Dance!!!!!!! I have been so inspired by many of the KP'ers to knit hats... this is my next project as soon as I finish the blanket I'm making for my nephew. You're success has given me the courage to knit a hat in the round instead of flat/seam. Thanks


Flockie, dear, knitting in the round is easy, as long as you put a place holder (ring or yarn) where each round joins. I was hung up on the whole DPN thing, intimidated and confused, scared that I would completely screw it up, afraid that I would NEVER learn it, and always be a scarf knitter. My mother tried to show me how to knit with DPNs several times, but it just never made sense to me. And the first few tries are not pretty, but they are the foundation on which seamless is born. In all honesty, seamless knits are so much more elegant and refined. Seamless knits are really what people are in awe of when we show off our knitted goodies.

I also really have to say that a small hat is a good first DPN piece. I made my hat from Lion Brand Homespun, a nice bulky, quick to knit yarn. A hat made from a bulky yarn doesn't demand perfection, is not a huge commitment, and will fit SOMEONE when it's done.

You can do it. If I can, believe me, YOU can too. Last week one day, someone asked the forum about DPNs and their difficulty. Many people wrote in that DPNs ARE easy, if you remember that each needle serves as a stitch holder and you ONLY work with the stitches on the two working needles. That really made it a whole lot easier for me. The advice and encouragement from other KP'ers really does help!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Good job, knew you could. Don't you feel so liberated now? I love my DPN's, wouldn't trade them for anything, but then I'm pretty attached to all my needles and would stab somebody with them if they tried to take them. lol...
Just think of all the things you can jump into now, gloves, socks, the list goes on. 
 :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, happy day, oh, happy day, oh, happy day now.
When fear went awaaaaay....tra la la
I think I can, I think I can, I know I can, I know I can!

U go, gurrrlll!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats! I know how you feel; I put a hat I designed on my first set of DPNs to finish just a couple months ago. Have fun - there's no stopping you now. Post a pic so we can enjoy your success!
kat


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm a kid in a candy store right now!!! Just some practice with some mittens or other small things, and then VOILA!!! I will FINALLY tackle the Broad Street mittens that I've been eyeing for like forever!!!!!

Knew I could do it with the right support!!! Thanks to everyone who has ever struggled and then experienced the magic of success!!! Yes, all of you get to share in my bounty and blessings!!!! Every one of you!!!!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh I so love your enthusiasiasm!! And now that I think about it for a moment, that could be an ideal way to teach people do knit on DPNs - by starting on a project that's already going in the round, rather then messing with all that first row nonsense.

Great post and good for you!!!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

katrinka said:


> Congrats! I know how you feel; I put a hat I designed on my first set of DPNs to finish just a couple months ago. Have fun - there's no stopping you now. Post a pic so we can enjoy your success!
> kat


Of course now I want the pattern for that gray hat. Can you direct me to the source or the name of it? Thanks. 

Never mind. I did a search at the top and found it. I knit lots of hats for charity and this will be my next one. Thanks.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

See! Not so scary after all! :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats!!! Im not there yet, but I did Picture knitting this week and completely understand your excitement!!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations, sweetie!!! I have the same 'aversion' to DPN's and envy and admire those who can work so well with them. Now that I will be teaching my sis how to knit, maybe I should take the plunge, too...

Again, congratulations. HUGS


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

Yea!!! Congratulations!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations! I felt the same way a few months ago. I now love using double pointed needles. You have now expanded your horizons.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Now you can knit on DP needles in public, and confuse all the non-knitters around you!

If you don't know that it's not that bad, it really looks like a juggling act!

Most impressive!


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy dancing...confetti flying...balloons let loose.....congrats!!!!!


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank all of you so much for your kind words, encouragement, suggestions, balloons, bubbles, cake and ice cream, and great ideas!!!! I will do all of us proud!!! I will take pictures of my new hat in the coming couple of days, and show off!!!! I'm so excited about my new-found skill!!! Everyone is so wonderful!!!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Way to go, Undine! Just remember that you are an intelligent woman, and if a stitch or technique has been done before, you can certainly do it too!

Karen N.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Good on you for finally overcoming you fear of dpns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Marler (Aug 13, 2011)

What is the pattern for the white hat? Is it cotton? I can only see part of it...but I like what I see!!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the success stories,and you are beaming all over you go girl,no more fear !!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Go get em, girl! :-D :-D Clap, clap, clap!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


Well, your success has put a big smile on my face. I cannot congratulate you enough, on to bigger and better ............. :-D


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Aren't the people on this forum just the best? I just finished a 2 strand sock and posted the picture. I got the guts to give it a go from you gals/guys. Thanks.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

YES!!! Double pointed needles are wonderful. Now you can make most anything you can picture in your mind. ENJOY!!!


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## hari (Sep 27, 2011)

Yea for you! I luv dpns. So happy that you have 'fallen' for them too. Happy knitting!


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Yay! I have not ventured into DPN territory yet but am feeling more confident to try it after your post. Thanks for the inspiration to "just do it".


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats! I can identify with your elation and energy! Accomplishments are the best!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Congratulations! i know how you feel accomplishing something you have't been able to do. I'm still working on getting my pic on my profile. I am fairly new at this computer stuff. I do what it says but it still doesn't work. I will not be defeated though, eventually I'll get it!! Have a great weekend!we are about 10 miles from the Wisconsin border close to Beloit.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Amazing how we talk ourselves into not doing something because we think it is hard. Glad you bit the bullet and were successful. jinx


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I've been knitting since childhood with ordinary straight steel needles. I never heard of dpns or circular needles until I joined this forum. I've been meaning to ask what dpns are!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Oops, just went back and read the replies and found out it's double pointed needles. Forgive my gaffe.


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

You go Girl. Fantastic


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> Congrats!!! Im not there yet, but I did Picture knitting this week and completely understand your excitement!!


Celebration, come on!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Learning new things is so wonderful, but overcoming fear is powerfully liberating and boy do I love my freedom! Welcome to my club.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job, we knew you could do it. Just think how many others things you can make not that you conquered those DPN's.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


Cheers...so if you can do it i will have to try too...thanks for encouragement...I am serious !!


----------



## jackki (Dec 21, 2011)

All of your hard work in conquering your fear deserves for you to find success. So happy for you, and your are giving so many of us confidence. Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! Love DP's! All it takes is getting use to them and you will use them all the time!


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

rock'n the DPNs - you go sista



UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, you have turned a corner and will always be glad you did.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

unlike you I used dbpnts before circulars..in my innocence I just plunged in years ago... no one told me to avoid them or that they were annoying. Interesting our two viewpoints..maybe it works better to learn on your own and just Do. On the other hand..even though she did not teach me..maybe seeing my mother knit mittens with them had an influence.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


LOL> Congradulations!!!!!!! I also dreaded the dpn's after many years of knitting and took the plunge. I love knitting on them for small projects. I use my circs for alot of everything but love doing the dpn's for small baby things.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Can someone tell me what is DPN's?

regards maggie


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


You rule!!!! Good for you!!!! YAY!!! Kudos!!!! Mazel tov! I know how you feel because 2 years ago I knit a sock, a real sock, and it was such a sense of accomplishment for me. I've been knitting everything else for 50 years, even Christmas stockings....? Just a big sock hellooooo! Somehow I never felt I was capable of knitting socks. Now they have become a passion!!! Congrats!!! Sheri


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy Dance for YOU ~~~ Whoo Hoo !!!! I felt the same way, and then after I settled down from the happy dance, I asked myself --- "Now, just what were you afraid of ?" .... now you are off to so MANY patterns .... happy, happy dance !!


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Doing the Snoopy Happy dance for you!


----------



## debbiex4 (Jan 25, 2011)

how strange is this to hear someone else like me talking. i am making my granddaughter a hat and i am making it on circulars and when i get to the crown the directions tell me to change to dp's. I have been knitting for over 45 years and have avoided dp's. other hats i have made i sewed up the seam but now am getting brave in my old age. kind of nervous but if you can do it so can i. thanks for sharing.

debbie


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Yay for you!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

For Irish Maggie: DPN's are double pointed needles, they come in sets of 4 (work is held on 3, 4th needle is the working one), or set of 5.


----------



## Yellowrose (Jul 24, 2011)

You have arrived!! ::bugles blowing::
Great job and you need to get more excited about your success!


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Katrinka,I love your simple but beautiful hats! And congratulations to UndinesSeamstress. Double points are a real help at times.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS! Dpns are fun and practical!

Hazel


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Another giant step.........way to go girl!!!


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

OK, your post inspired me. I too have feared DPNs for 30 years, but the socks, gloves, hats and baby things are so adorable. I asked my son to stop by the cigar bars in Chicago (if they have them) to get me some of those metal containers to store them in as another delaying tactic - couldn't buy them until I had a place to store them - right - will get a pair today when I go to LYS. Thanks for the push!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations and happy knitting!


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am so happy for you. I may try it again someday. First time I tried, it was a disaster. Congrats


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS! I share your joy. I also am celebrating a first. Yesterday I finished a pair of socks 2 on 2. Two socks at a time on two circular needles. And they FIT!!! YEA for us!!!


----------



## mbard3731 (May 1, 2011)

Good for you... I use two sets of circular.. have never used the others...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Undines ... you are my hero!!!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

wood dpns supposedly are better for beginners than the metal -- just because metal is more slippery.

For someone who has wood dpns and metal ones, too, there is no excuse for me to NOT give them a try.

Maybe it's like standing by the pool - afraid to go in -- until someone pushes me. Then I'm happy as a lark swimming around.

[not happy about the audacity of the pusher, however!] LOL


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

So proud of you for taking the plunge!


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

DP's aren't difficult to use, just scary. Congrats!!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I am going to hang on the shirt-tails of your success and try the dpns. Don't know why they are so intimidating..maybe because I only have two hands! Thanks..Gaynell


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah you. Now the sky is the limit.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


Take a bow, and congratulations!


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Now the knitting world is yours!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooray for you! Don't you feel just wonderful? Congrats!!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

YEa!! Way to go!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats, I taught myself to use them last year


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


This was the first post I happened to read this morning, and your excitement made me smile! Way to go!


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Congratulaltions - like Needleme said, "... your excitement made me smile!" It's so exciting to conquer something you've been dreading. Way to go.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am happy for you, now you have a whole new world open to you.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

That's wonderful - it opens up new avenues for you! Congratulations.



UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love it! I feel your enthusiasm.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

be very proud you just opened a new door congrates.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

O happy Day! This site gives us such support and courage to stretch ourselves.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> wood dpns supposedly are better for beginners than the metal -- just because metal is more slippery.
> 
> For someone who has wood dpns and metal ones, too, there is no excuse for me to NOT give them a try.
> 
> ...


I perfer the wood dpn's. I have both and always manage to et my woods before the metal ones. I love my dpn's


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Sometimes fear is the greatest obstacle in our lives. 
Good for you. Onward to more successes.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

You go girl!!!!!! A few weeks ago a set of dpns were just sitting in my knitting basket...now they are friends I visit every day...making a hat....A few years ago for some unknown reason I suddenly had an attack of fear and decided I coudn't drive myself 4oo miles to visit my sister....SO, I got in the can and drove 400 miles...pushing through the fear every mile...it worked great...dpns ?..no problem!!
julie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

now that's funny....i got in the can...it really was the car....
julie


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER
> present!!!!


Great! Any tips for me? I have arthritis and carpal tunnel in my hands, and they are slightly numb, which makes me somewhat fumble-fingered. I tried dpns on a hat recently, and ended up dropping stitches like crazy, and the needles would slide out altogether and fall on the floor. It took me forever to get the decreases done, and the hat finished. Fortunately I had one circular needle that was small enough to finish it, but then had difficulty getting the stitches onto the circular needle. Does practice make one less fumble fingered?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress-Congrats! Isn't it great? I understand the fear. I'm a self-taught knitter so everything was scary for me before I first tried it (You should have seen me agonize over socks. I was at the point where that was all I wanted to make but just couldn't figure it out. It was torture until I found Betsy McCarthy's book "Just Socks", then I got it. I felt just like you did when I finally took my first sock off the dpn's.). Very happy for you. You've opened up a whole new chapter in your knitting. Happy knitting!!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Join all us lovers of DPN's! A lot of times, I can dispense with any row markers, because with the combination of the beginning tail you can see the beginning of the round by which needles you are on.


----------



## TNmaid (Jul 1, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


Oh, the sweet taste of success! Congratulations! Knitters rule; sideliners drool!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Dowager-Absolutely it does. Knitting with dpn's is very awkward at first. You have all these needles "knocking about" and needle points poking you. Practice and experience will make all the difference in the world. Get a set of larger sized dpn's and some worsted yarm (make sure the dpn's are a longer length-7 or 8').Find a simple sock pattern and knit a Christmas stocking. Christmas stockings are ok at a looser gauge and knitting with bigger dpn's will be more comfortable and help you get the hang of having all those needles going at once. Don't want to do a Christmas stocking? Use those same larger needles and yarn and knit a tubular scarf. Knitting the scarf in the round will make it nice and thick and warm. If you dont want to spend the money on the larger dpn's, go to your local home center and buy a few skinny wooden dowels (all the same size-they're cheap)-get 1/4" or 3/8" diameter. Cut them down to the same 7-8" length and run both ends through a pencil sharpener. Sand them smooth with some fine grit sandpaper, then rub them down with waxed paper. Voila! You have custom-made dpn's. Then practice. Good lucl!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


That's EXACTLY how I felt just before I tried them!!! I was actually IN a knitting/crocheting group in my town, and would have done ANYthing to avoid dpns!!! (I was even willing to try straight needles, and sewing up a seam!!) However, there was a woman in the group who was the "resident sock person" and she took me under her wing. I wanted socks, and she helped me tremendously. The only thing I still have trouble with is that first @#$%^&* row!! So what I've taken to doing (should you find youself in a similar situation) is to do the first few rows (3, 5, 4, 6, whatever--no rule here) on straight needles, THEN switch them to dpns. Sewing up that brief opening in the K2-P-2 ribbing was a breeze. My advice if you decide to do this however: do NOT sew it up right after you switch over to the dpns. I found it difficult to find the beginning of the round (for future reference) to place the marker!!

Good luck, and remember to post a photo of your first DPN project!
...gloria


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

'Fear is the mother of invention' LOL

I can't imagine a world without airplanes and cars and telephones and electricity and inside plumbing -- probably all invented due to fear of something. ;-)

Maybe the more I watch the YouTube videos and read all your comments here my fear will help me to use my dpns.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations. I love and often prefer DP needles.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

So glad for you! I love dpn. The first time I used them I was 14 years old and was taught to knit baby booties on then....You go girl


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

That is great news!!! Now onto socks and fingerless mitts! Oh it's a grand day in the neighborhood


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats! I love dp's


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good Job. Like you I dreaded using DPN but after 1st time, I use them all the time.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

When I first learn to knit, I taught myself to knit. I made a two colors scarf and my next project was a cable sweater. I did not have anyone telling me I could not do it, and just went for it. I wore that sweater until I out grew it, and I rec'd a lots of compliments on it.

I happy that you found knitting with double points wonderful now on to socks and other small projects you can do it!


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

For those of you new to this game of knitting with dpn's, bamboo needles are very comfortable to my aching hands. They don't slip out of the stitches every time you move the knitting and yet the work moves along on them quite easily. They weigh next to nothing --another plus as I age :-( The circular bamboo needles are wonderful also. Give them a try! So glad all of you are conquering your fear of working with dpn's -they are the answer to a lot of knitting problems As EZ wrote, Knit on, with confidence and hope!!!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Way cool for you congrats ....I have always done a lot of my work on DPN's, mittens gloves socks and hats , my problem is learning how to use the circular ones, I have not tried them so far and have been putting it off ...I know you will be so happy to use the DPN's they are so easy and it certainly opens a lot of patterns for you ...


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

whoop whoop! Only did it myself in November!!! Amazing feeling of accomplishment - well done you!


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

OMG!!! I did the same thing -- only my two color item was a pair of mittens -- with a snowman, house WITH smoke from the chimney, some pine trees and snowflakes. I was only about 10 years old. No one had told them I couldn't do those things, so I had no fear. What a strange Blessing! My patterns were ordered from a Farm Journal with only a few diagrams on the big sheet of paper. I'd love to find some of those patterns in an antique store or some place.


----------



## grammiedanilp (Oct 5, 2011)

Yay!! I know how you feel, I too just used dpn's for the first time myself. Great feeling!!! What do you think you will try next?! For me I'm going to tackle my fear of knitting socks!!! Congrats!!


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good Job. Like you I dreaded using DPN but after 1st time, I use them all the time.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Aren't the people on this forum just the best? I just finished a 2 strand sock and posted the picture. I got the guts to give it a go from you gals/guys. Thanks.


That has always been the best way to learn for me--just jump in and do it. I was knitting a sock, toe up and having trouble keeping track of where I was, had I completed a round or was I in the middle of a round. Someone said if your working yarn and starting tail are on the same side, you have completed a round. The light bulb came on and after hearing that it made so much sense. Yes KP is the best.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


Good for you! You have opened a door for yourself and just look what's on the other side!!

I felt that way about doing short rows until 2 weeks ago when I made the cutest booties for my new grand-niece and I nailed it! Feels really good!


----------



## andipsu97 (Sep 22, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel! I was just like you when I mastered DP needles! BTW, we have twin cats....mine's name is Sid, two years old and 'muchly ' overweight.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

i use circluar needles for sweaters but everything else goes on dpn, i knit with 5


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

So glad you've conquered your DPN fear!! Since I've learned to use them, I prefer knitting on DPN's than any other needle!!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Good for you and a BIG pat on the back for tackling a new skill!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hurrah, success. I like double pointed needles.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe I will print out UndineSeamstress's happy message to encourage me to try knitting cables again. I tried it once about 25 years ago and could not make head or tail of how to do it. I even have a cable needle that reproaches me for cowardice every time I see it (in a remot box in a remote drawer). I would post an even more exuberant message if I could learn to crochet and follow a pattern. This truly is an area of human endeavor out of which I have been been cast for life, apparently. A few years ago, I did master an afghan knitting pattern that I had ripped out at least ten times; the yarn was pretty ratty-looking by then. My sense of relief and triumph gave me joy like UndineSeamstress's jubilation, but KP did not yet exist and there was no one to share my triumph. It is good to know you are all here cheering on the discouraged and rejoicing with those who win out.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel!!!! After knitting that long I finally took the plunge and wondered why I was scared of the DPs LOL!!!! Almost like being born again. Glad to know i'm not the only one who took so long to try them. CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


I totally understand your excitement; I taught myself to use dpn a couple of months ago and it is so liberating and wonderful ! Today's challenge has been making the heel turn and gusset on a pair of socks; I've frogged several times and am having a hard time making it work.......rather discouraged at the moment...but will work through it....


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I remember a set of patterns called "Knit-O-Graph," probably something like your mitten pattern. Years ago, I made up a baby sweater in white yarn with yellow ducks in angora and was thrilled that
it came out okay--

Karen N.


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

congrates to you...
i have been knitting for 50 years and i still let myself hold me back. but when i say i will go ahead and try to do something i find i can. so good for you, and remember everything is a learning process and you can do it.


Beka
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

By the time I mastered DPNs I'd poked my eyes out. Not really, but I just couldn't get the hang for awhile. Now I am addicted to knitting socks. You go girl!! Enjoy the heck out of DPNs


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

take a BOW, and be happy with yourself!


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

HOLY BUCKETS!!!!! 9 NINE pages of wonderfully sweet and supportive comments!!!! NINE OF THEM!!!!! YOU ARE ALL SO AMAZING!!!!!

Yes, we can talk about fear without reprisal!!! I was in college when the internet grew into what it has become. I was PETRIFIED of the internet and more especially EMAIL!!! One of my advisors was also one of my professors. He told me that I should "habituate rather than capitulate". Of course, I had to look up what he was saying, and I learned that it is better to make something scary a habit than it is to declare it impossible. 

Okay, that said, I would like to thank EVERYONE who has commented, overcome a fear, plunged in head first, taken confidence to try, and cheered themselves on. To be perfectly honest, I don't think that I've had so much praise and encouragement since I learned how to walk!!!! Wow!!! I almost (but not quite) have tears of gratitude.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Now you know why there are so many of us out here in KP Land! Best place to be! It is truly a wonderland!


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh, yes! I used several of those patterns too. Made half a dozen cardigans with the train running around the body. Such fun!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol congrats !! DPN'S still skeer me


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love doing icord very easy


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

... I cord is so easy and so useful in any number of ways. I've gone around several knitted pieces -- long after they were 'new'-- and it holds them flat -- nice and straight! Wish I had known about this technique 65 years ago!!


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

whoo Hooo to you!!!!!! See it wasn't so bad afterall! congratulations and here's to many more adventures with the DPN'S


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ms Seamstress, You will wonder why you didn't knit in the round before. Dp's are great for sleeves on sweaters as well as mittens, hats and socks. I always keep mittens or/and socks on dp's, so I can just grab a bag when I am leaving the house on an errand. You never know when you will get delayed and have time to knit. Enjoy your new found success. Tootsie---Brookfield, Wi.


----------



## sarobie (Dec 23, 2011)

So happy for you I also am scared of dpn I have tried using on very small item and it was a mess ...I need to try it on a larger one ....Keep up the great work


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations and celebrations. I understand your trepidation. Don't forget to post your hat so we call all appreciate your success.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow! Good job! Glad you took the plunge.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Maybe I will print out UndineSeamstress's happy message to encourage me to try knitting cables again. I tried it once about 25 years ago and could not make head or tail of how to do it. I even have a cable needle that reproaches me for cowardice every time I see it (in a remot box in a remote drawer). I would post an even more exuberant message if I could learn to crochet and follow a pattern. This truly is an area of human endeavor out of which I have been been cast for life, apparently. A few years ago, I did master an afghan knitting pattern that I had ripped out at least ten times; the yarn was pretty ratty-looking by then. My sense of relief and triumph gave me joy like UndineSeamstress's jubilation, but KP did not yet exist and there was no one to share my triumph. It is good to know you are all here cheering on the discouraged and rejoicing with those who win out.


A cable is easy ...I slide 2 sts onto a cable needle, hold them in back, knit 2 sts off the left needle, go back and knit the 2 sts on the cable needle. (for a 4 st cable pattern).


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations' DPNS still scare me.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sherimorphis, thank you for the encouragement to try cables again. My genius-knitter mother-in-law did beautiful ones in her sleep, as she did everything beautifully and effortlessly. I might become obnoxious if I really could master cables and crocheting. Is it worth the risk? Are you all willing to put up with possibly long-lasting cheers for my own triumphs?


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I too like the cable,just finished a wine cozy with cables still have to put buttons on it. Then will post.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

You bet!!! Give them both a good try -- again...


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

It is really fun to go round and round. Something about it.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Sherimorphis, thank you for the encouragement to try cables again. My genius-knitter mother-in-law did beautiful ones in her sleep, as she did everything beautifully and effortlessly. I might become obnoxious if I really could master cables and crocheting. Is it worth the risk? Are you all willing to put up with possibly long-lasting cheers for my own triumphs?


You betcha! I love cables. Just started this one and it's very pretty. http://www.yarnmarket.com/PDF/Free_Pattern/S_Charles/panne_sandra_cowl_and_hat.pdf

Start easy with just a basic 4 stitch cable.


----------



## mavapa (Apr 3, 2011)

I am so proud of you!!!!!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


WOO HOO You go girl!


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

horray for you
i am still scared of dpn and am afraid to try them


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah Team!!!! So many people are afraid of DPN's, but they are so worth mastering. Glad you tool the plunge. The top of a hat is agreat place to do just that because the shape is alresady established and you don't have to do the joining. Now that you have this fundimental in your arsenal, the sky is the limit. Good going...


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Applause, applause. Congratulations. A great success story.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so proud of you. I haven't got there yet, but because of your happiness and success, maybe I will give it a try. I really don't know why I am so hesitant. I am so happy, happy, happy, for you. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Hooray for you!!! Keep on learning.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations! You will enjoy working on DPN project!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats! Happy for your success


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

Congratulations! :thumbup: I knew you could if you tried.


----------



## Julie121 (Nov 29, 2011)

Atta girl!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Hahahahahaha! I know exactly what you mean. I put off learning the DPN skill for years and it held me back so much. Once you have that skill, your pattern world can open up to so many wonderful projects. I am SO glad I learned. Congratulations!


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm just dumbfounded by my new skill!!!! For those of you afraid to take the plunge, PLEASE, I BEG YOU!!!!! Go get a Red Heart Pound of Love and just DO IT!!!! Cast on a straight needle, transfer the stitches evenly across your DPNs and just TRY. That's all. JUST TRY!!!! 

Here it is: I'm an academic--I live inside of my head. I can calculate statistical projections in my head, and my fingers are COMPLETELY uncoordinated. I have ABSOLUTELY NO spatial ability whatsoever!!! I live in a world of ideas and big words. Knitting is not something that has just come naturally to me. Far from it. I had to find a way of knitting that was similar to the way I think, and this was NOT easy for me. 

Repeat after me: If Undine's Seamstress can do it, so can I. If Undine's Seamstress can do it, so can I. If Undine's Seamstress can do it, so can I. If Undine's Seamstress can do it, so can I. SAY IT WITH ME!!!! IF UNDINE'S SEAMSTRESS CAN DO IT, SO CAN I!!!!!!

First we learn to walk and then to run. First we walk then we run. First a walk, then a run. First walk, then run. Walk, Run. 

We ARE intelligent women and we deserve to know how to discover our potential. We deserve to know our potential. We deserve potential. WE ARE OUR OWN POTENTIAL!!!! 

I think I can, I think I can, I knew I could, I knew I could.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Well done Undines Seamstress. I have always been the reverse . . . a knitter for 60+ years and very happy to use DPNs. I have just finished using circulars for the first time ever . . . and it wont be the last time. They were not as scary as I had imagined. Lol


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

YaHooooo. Congratulations. I'm so happy for you. Now on to bigger and better things with dp needles. A whole new world has opened to you. Enjoy. Patricia


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on overcoming the fear of dpns. They are not so frightening after all are they.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

I remember the first time that I did that and I was so thrilled, it is exciting because we think we can't so something and then we do....ahhhh....knitting sucess......there is nothing quite as sweet........


----------



## tressa33 (Apr 17, 2011)

You go girl!! I have been wanting to try DPN however I am scare to death!! The only stitches I do are...knit, purl, yarn over & knit two together. I have a fear of learning other stitches. 
Take each day one stitch at a time!
Keep on Knitting!
Theresa in Maine


----------



## tressa33 (Apr 17, 2011)

You go girl!! I have been wanting to try DPN however I am scare to death!! The only stitches I do are...knit, purl, yarn over & knit two together. I have a fear of learning other stitches. 
Take each day one stitch at a time!
Keep on Knitting!
Theresa in Maine


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

It took me about 40 years to try entrelac! Once I watched YouTube and websites with instructions, I gave it a try. Frogging was an essential learning tool, that is for sure.

Then, VOILA!!! (*brain clicked) and there was the first three 1/2 triangles, which looked very wrong even after frogging a few times. But I persisted -- and realized my 'mess' was correct. <huh?!!>

Then the next tier ... and all became into clear view - Entrelac was beginning to be in my grasp (BOTH hands and 2 needles)

The same for cables, years earlier. All of a sudden it dawned on me that the first 4 stitches taken off and sitting on that little cable needle were to be knit AFTER the second 4 stitches were knit -- then those isolated stitches were to be knit -- which TWISTED them over (or under) and there was a cable!

Driving a car -- I had to practice.
Taking care of a newborn first child -- Ha!!! LOL no book on that!
Tennis, golf, bowling -- all took practice.
Double Pointed Needles -- still on my Bucket List. <gulp>

Knitting and Crochet are the same!! Practice Practice Practice

Worth the effort. Think of something you had to learn from scratch. Did you?


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yippie for you!!! Congratulations!! Hip hip Hurray!! I hope someday...I can announce that I've done it too!!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Why not go to a Michael's for a free knitting session and ask the instructor to show you how to use DP needles? I'm sure she'll be happy to do so for free. You can purchase a sale yarn and make a small hat for your first project...and then, you are off to the races. It's like knitting cables: they look complicated but once you can't believe how easy it is once you have knitted a few rows. Good Luck. Patricia


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Yea you!!!! See? Those DPNs aren't so bad afterall!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Driving a car -- I had to practice.
Taking care of a newborn first child -- Ha!!! LOL no book on that!
Tennis, golf, bowling -- all took practice.
Double Pointed Needles -- still on my Bucket List. <gulp>

Knitting and Crochet are the same!! Practice Practice Practice

Worth the effort. Think of something you had to learn from scratch. Did you?[/quote]

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm Look at this otherwise search www.youtube.com for casting onto DPNs. Sheri


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

[/quote]

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm Look at this otherwise search www.youtube.com for casting onto DPNs. Sheri[/quote]

I like this! Adding it to my other dpns info - which gets me closer to actually jumping into the 'pool'!

Thank you, Sheri.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

woopeeeeeeeeeee hip hip hooray, well done!!!! you go girl. I've never knitted with 4 pins or circulars maybe someday I'll try it but for now 2 needles will do me fine.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm Look at this otherwise search www.youtube.com for casting onto DPNs. Sheri[/quote]

I like this! Adding it to my other dpns info - which gets me closer to actually jumping into the 'pool'!

Thank you, Sheri.[/quote]

You're very very welcome!!! Sometimes just seeing a picture does it.
When you put your sts on DPNs, the hardest part is joining, keep sts straight.
Once you have your sts on 3 DPNs, find the tail, knit the stitch to the left of the tail and keep going.

I like Magic Loop, sts are half on one needle, half on the other, I knit down one needle, turn, knit down the other needle.

Sheri


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations! This will open many more avenues of knitting for you. Are you going to post a picture of finished hat????


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

yes, I will post pics of it. It's just adorable!!!! A friend of mine makes jewelry, and she and I did a trade last year... I sew as well as knit (crochet, cross stitch, etc.) I made an after shower wrap from some cute fabric and a towel, and then I made some wash cloths and a hair towel for her, as well as a hot/cold pack from Patons Silk Bamboo. In return, I got several adorable pieces of handmade jewelry, and a hand crocheted scarf. It was the scarf that inspired the hat. Yes, I will post pics of some of my most recent pieces.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Love it !!! Love it! Love it!!! I love when a plan all comes together!!! You conquered your fear and voila success and the courage to go bigger and better!! Bravo !!!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

YOu go for it. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea for you! That's awesome! I remember thinking that those double points and I would never get along either!


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Good for you! Now you can make anything!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Good for you,congratulations..


----------



## Lenn (Jun 8, 2011)

I am excited for you as well. I like circulars and dpns.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> I'm a kid in a candy store right now!!! Just some practice with some mittens or other small things, and then VOILA!!! I will FINALLY tackle the Broad Street mittens that I've been eyeing for like forever!!!!!
> 
> Knew I could do it with the right support!!! Thanks to everyone who has ever struggled and then experienced the magic of success!!! Yes, all of you get to share in my bounty and blessings!!!! Every one of you!!!!


Isn't it great when you learn something new and it opens up so many other possibilities?! 'Cause now it's not just knitting in the rounds, but I bet you can tackle something else that you've been afraid to try! The first time I drove through the mountains, I came out the other side and said, "If I can do that, I can do anything!" You've done DPNs, now you can do anything!


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

Heather Holtslander said:


> UndinesSeamstress said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a kid in a candy store right now!!! Just some practice with some mittens or other small things, and then VOILA!!! I will FINALLY tackle the Broad Street mittens that I've been eyeing for like forever!!!!!
> ...


Heather, my dear, you would think that I have all the confidence in the world. In my second year of college, I decided that it was time for me to learn how to swim. Never did THAT before!!! In 6 months, I could swim a full mile. I like to make kind of big road trips--this past November, I drove from Wisconsin to Pennsylvania to visit my cousin. And then I drove home, too. I've already done cables, and so they don't scare me.

My next knitting project is going to be a scarf for my aunt, and then a shawl for a trade. And THEN, I'm going to knit myself a sweater. Never done THAT before!!!

This spring, I'm going to take pottery lessons. Never done THAT before either.

A very wise man told me that he would rather see me try ANYTHING and fail than try nothing and succeed.


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Hooray for you. Small baby steps will keep you encouraged to do more. YOU can do it.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

UndinesSeamstress said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> 
> Oh happy day for me. I feel like I just got the BEST EVER present!!!!


So proud of you...should I take the plunge also to DPN?


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

shula said:


> UndinesSeamstress said:
> 
> 
> > OMG OMG OMG!!!! I've found the secret to life!!! Yes, last night I was finishing up a hat I made for myself, and I wanted a nicely shaped crown. SO I FINALLY DID IT!!!! Once I finished my first decrease row, there were not enough stitches to continue on circular needles, so I took the plunge and TRANSFERRED THE REMAINING STITCHES TO DPN's!!!! And then I finished the hat with nice decrease rows!!!! I have been dreading the DPN's for almost 30 years. BUT NOW THAT I KNOW I CAN DO IT, I'M OFF TO BIGGER BETTER THINGS!!!!
> ...


----------



## ouidah1 (Nov 16, 2011)

That's the way I'LL feel if and when I ever learn to read charts!


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

ouidah1 said:


> That's the way I'LL feel if and when I ever learn to read charts!


Oh!!! I know, right? Those charts really scare me, too!!! Yet, I have a feeling that they will really make lacy knitting so much easier and cleaner for me. I also have yet to do color knitting, too.

Perhaps we ought to use the Neil Armstrong method of learning... One small step for a knitter, one giant leap for knitting kind. The more we can hold on to from our mothers, grandmothers, and great grandmothers, the more we will have to pass down to our own kids (girls AND boys)!!!


----------



## GmaKnitter (Jan 26, 2012)

So glad to hear that it was not what you thought. I have been dreading the DP needles as well. Have a hat that I have set aside because of this. You give me hope!! Thank You


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

All of you might as well try to use the Charts too. When you take one Row at a time, it is simple -- like so many other things... one step at a time. Post It notes are wonderful helpers to keep track of where you are. Place one over your NEXT ROW -- so you can't see what is coming next. You can only see the row you are working on NOW. 
Even when the chart is moved, they will hold your place. I'll be watching for another Ah-Ha! moment for all of you...


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Mary Ellen Silver said:


> All of you might as well try to use the Charts too. When you take one Row at a time, it is simple -- like so many other things... one step at a time. Post It notes are wonderful helpers to keep track of where you are. Place one over your NEXT ROW -- so you can't see what is coming next. You can only see the row you are working on NOW.
> Even when the chart is moved, they will hold your place. I'll be watching for another Ah-Ha! moment for all of you...


I enlarge chart, double space, print it out, and use post it notes to keep track of where I am on the chart. Sheri


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I just learned how to do an I-cord cast-on. Now that makes for an interesting edge to a wash cloth (my husband loves homemade wash clothes made with mercinized cotton normally used for heavy doilies and table cloths).


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Good idea! Between us all, we will solve some of these 'pesky' little problems we all seem to have!


----------

